# San Luis Pass and Christmas Bay Advice



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Since the place in Rockport is still under construction from Harvey we are having to do Thanksgiving in Houston. I'm thinking about brining the skiff up and fishing. I have fished San Luis Pass in the surrounding areas in the summers wading and have done really well, I have never pushed the skiff around though. 

Does anyone have any advice? I am debating putting in at San Luis Pass and fishing the glats just northwest of the south ramp around the island that's out there and going back into Christmas. I have also but on Google maps looking at putting in at Bastrop Marina but that looks kinda sketchy going out blind. Where do you think my best spot to put in at to just hook up on a few reds? Not looking for specific spots just a recommendation on a ramp. Thanks.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Ive launched out of the Bastrop marina. It isn't a terribly difficult run. There is another launch under a bridge before you get to Bastrop marina.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I can tell you some spots. How averse to oyster rash are you?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sublime said:


> I can tell you some spots. How averse to oyster rash are you?


HA! Too funny.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

EdK13 said:


> HA! Too funny.


Honestly, I do not think a few more scratches is going to make a difference. Its an 01, it has seen its fair share of mistaken oyster bars.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

There is a county ramp at Christmas bay just west of San Louis Pass bridge. It is a paved road. You would access to Christmas and Bastrop Bays. Could fish Coles pass area.

Joe



Tilly_Copano said:


> Since the place in Rockport is still under construction from Harvey we are having to do Thanksgiving in Houston. I'm thinking about brining the skiff up and fishing. I have fished San Luis Pass in the surrounding areas in the summers wading and have done really well, I have never pushed the skiff around though.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? I am debating putting in at San Luis Pass and fishing the glats just northwest of the south ramp around the island that's out there and going back into Christmas. I have also but on Google maps looking at putting in at Bastrop Marina but that looks kinda sketchy going out blind. Where do you think my best spot to put in at to just hook up on a few reds? Not looking for specific spots just a recommendation on a ramp. Thanks.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tilly_Copano said:


> Honestly, I do not think a few more scratches is going to make a difference. Its an 01, it has seen its fair share of mistaken oyster bars.


Good on you - you use your skiff.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

If you are coming from Freeport/Surfside, there are two launches that I know of. One is very close to Surfside on the Blue Water Highway on 257 J and the other at and the 257 S, Amigo Lane.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

lake swan boat ramp, right next to it swan lake is good, and essex bayou is straight across from it.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

The Swan Lake launch is the one on 257 J. Swan Lake has some nice reds.


----------

